# Loving My New Look 585



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Recently I started this thread about concern I had about fitting an XS Look 585; http://forums.roadbikereview.com/look/too-short-585-optimum-elle-xs-312394.html

I'm happy to say that after a lot of research I bought it and I love it. Yes it fits better than any bike I've ever owned and rides better than any I've owned...and I've been riding almost forty years.

The frame had no miles on it. It was built by a bike shop owner, put on display and not ridden. I bought frame and fork only and built it with all DA 10 speed, DA wheels and hubs and Ultegra compact crank. It comes in at 15.3 lbs and rides like a dream. Fast, smooth, quick without being twitchy and while I hate to say this...really does feel like I have an extra gear (or two) when on hills. I had been riding a Land Shark at 17lbs and while it is a wonderful bike...nothing like this 585.

I just LOVE it.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Glad you're digging it. It's a quality machine, all the way.


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

Glad to hear it worked out so well...and I hope it brings you many happy miles.


----------

